# Gut on my skinny body.



## Devileyezz (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello,

I'm slim bodied, 150lbs male.. who recently developed a slight belly due to beer, pop, etc.

I've just started going back to the gym and since cardio isn't really good for me as I am not looking to burn fat, but gain muscle, I was wondering what exercises (home and gym) are good for me to rid myself of this belly.

Thanks.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

my advice would be to clean up the diet, drop the beer and pop and fix your diet. 

more then likely that's what is wrong, and you'll see changes once you fix that, man


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 21, 2007)

sounds like you need to fuck more...use those abs to counter act all the beer intake...?


----------



## Devileyezz (Aug 21, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> sounds like you need to fuck more...use those abs to counter act all the beer intake...?



lol ofcourse I do.
But "other than that"


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 21, 2007)

Check out the stickies so that you can put together a good basic program for a beginner.  In a nutshell:

Do big compound movements: squat, deadlift, lunge, pull, and push.  Start with fairly light weights; something with which you can perform 12-15 repetitions without form falling apart, but maintaining some level of challenge.  Start with full body workouts so that you are performing movements more frequently than once per week to help with motor learning.  Focus on form!  Start by doing it right so you don't have to correct it later.


----------



## KentDog (Aug 21, 2007)

If you are not looking to burn fat, what do you call the belly you are trying to lose?


----------



## Devileyezz (Aug 22, 2007)

KentDog said:


> If you are not looking to burn fat, what do you call the belly you are trying to lose?



Well, I mean how to FOCUS on removing this belly?


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 22, 2007)

Devileyezz said:


> Well, I mean how to FOCUS on removing this belly?



You can't spot reduce... the only way to lose the belly is to lose fat and that is done through diet mostly.


----------



## NordicNacho (Aug 22, 2007)

Is this you?


----------



## Devileyezz (Aug 22, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Is this you?



LOL, thankfully not!


----------



## Mystik (Aug 22, 2007)

well you need cardio. I dont like it either cus im trying to lift. But I look at weight lifting to stay in shape but if u got a got and cant run a mile whats the point.


----------

